
"My Lie": Why I falsely accused my father - jseliger
http://www.salon.com/books/memoirs/index.html?story=/books/int/2010/09/20/meredith_maran_my_lie_interview
======
kls
Yeah so a crazy feminist accuses her father of rape because she went to a
quack that convinced her that she had repressed memories then uses uses the
article to slowly devolve into a political sounding board for more wacky
ideas.

------
wglb
Gripping story, but not HN material.

